# Switch pole and bow time??



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Man, I am in south Florida this week or I would have done it for you. How long are you in Destin for?


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Hello there! I came back home on Tuesday. I did a lot of beach walking on Henderson and the Eglin side but didn’t see much. Had a good time. My friends go every year so I may join up again next September. I’ll post up my desperate plea a little earlier next year. Haha! Thank you for getting back to me Padre!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Bummer. The Wednesday after Labor Day, a buddy and i went out and we got 11 reds and 1 trout on fly with one double up. Photos by @realtrippymahi


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Looks like you had a great day!


----------

